
Created an app that lets you share editable lists in iMessages - glisom
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/listwithme/id1224284271?mt=8
======
glisom
Let’s you create simple lists like grocery lists, todo lists, etc that you can
send to someone and both update. Would love any feedback or feature requests,
thanks!

